# Twisp Cue - Review



## Silver (8/10/17)

*Twisp Cue - First Impressions*

Today I got the Twisp Cue.

It's the new starter kit from Twisp aimed at people wanting something simple and to transition off the stinkies.

It's an all in one device but am reviewing it here in the Clearomiser section. We can move it later.

These are just my initial thoughts and first impressions. Will add more in time as I use it more.

It comes with* three different flavoured* pods. I took it out the box, inserted the Rebel flavour pod and I was puffing in less than a minute! No fiddling, no filling, just pop in the pod and puff. 

Full marks to Twisp for simplicity. It's very neat. Extremely light. Maybe too light, lol. Nice finish. Flat drip tip feels nice.







It auto fires when you inhale. Cool. No pressing of anything. It has a light that goes on when you inhale. The 'e' of Cue lights up.

Ok so how does it vape?

Very nicely! Am quite surprised how much vape comes out of something so light. Rebel tastes glorious. Just like I remembered from my Twisp days, years ago.

This is a mouth to lung vape. Nice and tight. You first inhale into the mouth then you breathe in the vapour. I found it best doing a slow mouth inhale to get as much Vapour into the mouth then taking a quick inhale into the lungs. 

I think it scores an A+ for simplicity. Using this is incredibly easy and I can't see anything obvious that could go wrong.

I think it will do rather well as an 'intro to vaping' device for a smoker wanting to transition and not wanting anything complex.

Also, it's well priced. I paid R399 and it comes with the USB charge cable and three pods. I think the pods are about R44 each when you need to buy more.

For me personally though it just feels like the vape is a bit too mild. Definitely feels like a fine Vapour being produced with good flavour but it doesn't give me much throat hit. Rebel is a bit softer and I still need to try the Polar Mint and the tobacco. Then again I do like lots of throat hit so my comments shouldn't put off most Vapers. I think this device produces a lovely smooth flavour filled vape and punches well above its weight.

Will it replace my Evod1?






It's early days but I dont think so. In my Evod I have what feels like a supercharged vape compared. It's more about the juice though. I have 18mg VM Berry Blaze in there with about 8 drops of menthol concentrate. Punches me nicely. It's the menthol which adds the punch.

Problem with the Cue is I can't put in my menthol because the pods are closed. If Twisp could make us a strong 'Rebel Ice' maybe it would help...

Anyway, enough about me. *This is a great device and it works very well straight out the box. I think at the price it's a great device and I will certainly keep on using it in stealth mode and report back on future findings*.

Here's a pic of what's in the box. The three pods (some condensation or tiny juice drops in two of them by the way) and the charge cable. Good leaflet.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Informative 7


----------



## pecunium (8/10/17)

Silver said:


> Twisp Cue - First Impressions
> 
> Today I got the Twisp Cue.
> 
> ...



Been looking at this device and hearing great things about it. Been looking at it as my next “stealth Vape” - my question though; will it deliver enough of a kick to satisfy. By kick I don’t mean throat hit, I’m talking more along the lines of nicotine delivery (keep in mind I’m a mild Vaper usually Vaping 3mg) - what do you think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/17)

pecunium said:


> Been looking at this device and hearing great things about it. Been looking at it as my next “stealth Vape” - my question though; will it deliver enough of a kick to satisfy. By kick I don’t mean throat hit, I’m talking more along the lines of nicotine delivery (keep in mind I’m a mild Vaper usually Vaping 3mg) - what do you think?



Hard to say @pecunium 

My throat hit requirement is very high and certainly not normal. I have been vaping on it most of the afternoon and I do feel satisfied (Nic loading wise) but wish it punched a bit more. 

I think it will do fine for you if you don't crave that punch from a strong tobacco or that burn from a menthol like i do. 

And let's see what happens on the pod flavour variety front. I think with three flavours to choose from it's a bit limiting at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pecunium (8/10/17)

Silver said:


> Hard to say @pecunium
> 
> My throat hit requirement is very high and certainly not normal. I have been vaping on it most of the afternoon and I do feel satisfied (Nic loading wise) but wish it punched a bit more.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that! Will pop into a twisp nearby and grab one and let you know! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr_Puffs (8/10/17)

pecunium said:


> Been looking at this device and hearing great things about it. Been looking at it as my next “stealth Vape” - my question though; will it deliver enough of a kick to satisfy. By kick I don’t mean throat hit, I’m talking more along the lines of nicotine delivery (keep in mind I’m a mild Vaper usually Vaping 3mg) - what do you think?


It definitely does deliver the Nic very well. I vape 3mg on which I trick as well. Sometimes vaping 10ml within and hour. And the Cue sits me down with a nic rush after about 10 proper pulls. If I remember correctly the pods are 24mg which I think is what helps it give that good kick. A real winner imo for a stealth vape or people looking to get off stinkies with a simple and familiar device.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pecunium (8/10/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> It definitely does deliver the Nic very well. I vape 3mg on which I trick as well. Sometimes vaping 10ml within and hour. And the Cue sits me down with a nic rush after about 10 proper pulls. If I remember correctly the pods are 24mg which I think is what helps it give that good kick. A real winner imo for a stealth vape or people looking to get off stinkies with a simple and familiar device.



I think twisp nailed it on the pricing front as well. Well done to them on that, going to pick one up and give it a run for it’s money

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/17)

The Cue most certainly delivers the nic... just be careful... you vape it like you would smoke a ciggie... If I vaped it like I do my normal vape I would be Silvered in no time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (8/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Cue most certainly delivers the nic... just be careful... you vape it like you would smoke a ciggie... If I vaped it like I do my normal vape I would be Silvered in no time!


But Rob, I thought that is how Silver got his name?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/10/17)

@Silver - I also took the Cue for a test flight today. Impressive for such a tiny light device. I agree with your findings. I did sample all 3 flavors when I bought the device, and Rebel is the only one to my liking. 

In my case it will be a stealth device only (like long haul fights, etc). Although it delivers nic to my satisfaction (with an acceptable flavor), I don’t think it was ever intended to replace every day vaping. I can see this as good option for a low to medium smoker (maybe up to a pack a day) that want to kick the habit, but only as an interim step 

Overall a fair device in my opinion 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Was waiting for the morning when my vape sensation and taste buds are reset and I can gauge throat hit a bit better

Morning MTL team :






I agree with you @RenaldoRheeder. Regarding new Vapers wanting to replace smoking with the Twisp Cue, perhaps this is a good option for light smokers.

If you want that proper throat hit I recall from when lighting up a smoke, then I think the Twisp Cue is going to be a bit light.

Nothing wrong with the device. It works very well and the Rebel pod tastes good. Just that it doesn't give much of a kick. I suspect it has to do with the liquid though. And i stand by my view of adding some menthol to make it "stronger". 

But the device is working well and its a lovely small and light stealth device to have in my case for situations where you need to vape and its not suitable to have powerful gear. What i like about it is how small it is, you can cover it all in your hand except the airflow holes and vape and hold - and no one will notice. Also its so light, so it can go in a shirt pocket very easily. And it doesnt look like it will leak at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (9/10/17)

@Silver tried this device out this weekend, and I have to say great job to Twisp for creating a stealthy vape device.

Took me a while to get used to, seeing as though I haven't really been vaping on a MTL device, but I must say that I am quite impressed with the flavor and throat hit one gets from this. I vaped on Rebel 18mg.

Really considering pulling the trigger on this one to add to the collection, however if Twisp could create a refillable pod, that would certainly be a Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

EDIT - great review by the way

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> @Silver tried this device out this weekend, and I have to say great job to Twisp for creating a stealthy vape device.
> 
> Took me a while to get used to, seeing as though I haven't really been vaping on a MTL device, but I must say that I am quite impressed with the flavor and throat hit one gets from this. I vaped on Rebel 18mg.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Nadim_Paruk 
Go for it. If you tried it and liked it, then there is no reason not to get it.
As for refillable pods, that would be awesome for people like myself who want to add a bit of menthol to the juice. But i think the sealed pods are the way to go for new vapers.


----------



## Strontium (9/10/17)

Will be interesting to see how long a pod lasts.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/10/17)

Strontium said:


> Will be interesting to see how long a pod lasts.



&Strontium - according to spec - 300 puffs 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Strontium said:


> Will be interesting to see how long a pod lasts.



Agreed @Strontium 
They did say 350 puffs of "normal use". 
(with the batt lasting 250 puffs) - so about 1.5 batt "loads" per pod.

I have been puffing away most of yesterday afternoon and a bit in the evening - and quite a bit this morning. There's no puff counter (i love puff counters) but I would say I've probably done about 100 puffs. 

The batt hasnt gone flat yet and the juice hasnt run out yet. 
I did see this morning that the light flashed a few times - I see in the manual that if it flashes it means the batt is low. So assuming it was pre-charged to about half, then my estimate of about 100 puffs is probably quite right.

Am going to monitor how long it takes before the pod runs out and will report back .

Am not however vaping exclusively on it - no way I could do that. Hehe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Strontium (9/10/17)

Silver said:


> Agreed @Strontium
> They did say 350 puffs of "normal use".
> (with the batt lasting 250 puffs) - so about 1.5 batt "loads" per pod.
> 
> ...



I really like the idea of this, my only concerns are the pod and coil. 
"Normal use" for twisp could be very different from what I consider normal use. 
My aegis has a counter and I'm way over 300 puffs per day, granted the way a Cue is intended to be used is vastly different from a modern tank. The cue will deliver a massive hit of nicotine at once and so will be used far less frequently than a modern tank, which while huge clouds and flavour does give much smaller doses. 
The other thing is the coils. I remember regularly getting dud coils from twisp. I'm sure some of it came down to being an inexperienced vaper at that stage but the impression lingers. 
What was nice about those early twisp coils was that they were easy to disassemble and rewick. I can't see that being the case with the cue pods. 
Hopefully someone works out how to refill these pods as other than rebel, I'd really much rather vape my own creations. 

Overall I think this is a stunning idea and should make for a great transition device for smokers but as a long term item for a experienced vaper? I'm not so sure. For a stealth vape, it is significantly cheaper than my setup (pico and skyline) but at least the running costs are minimal. 

I look forward to more feedback from ppl using the device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Strontium said:


> I really like the idea of this, my only concerns are the pod and coil.
> "Normal use" for twisp could be very different from what I consider normal use.
> My aegis has a counter and I'm way over 300 puffs per day, granted the way a Cue is intended to be used is vastly different from a modern tank. The cue will deliver a massive hit of nicotine at once and so will be used far less frequently than a modern tank, which while huge clouds and flavour does give much smaller doses.
> The other thing is the coils. I remember regularly getting dud coils from twisp. I'm sure some of it came down to being an inexperienced vaper at that stage but the impression lingers.
> ...



I hear you on the coil reliability issues on the old Clearo days @Strontium
I also got a few duds back in the day. But to be fair to Twisp, I probably got more duds on other coils - like the early Kangertech Evod ones - and others.

The thing is that the pod encompasses the juice, the coil and the drip tip. It's an all-in-one piece. So I really do not think the intention is to refill or even less so, to fiddle with the coil inside. I don't think that is what new vapers would do anyway. 

Maybe for more experienced folk a refillable pod would be a good idea - but it may then have leaking issues - and that would be a deal breaker (for me) given this needs to go in a shirt or jacket pocket.

My pod/coil is working fine - I have only tried one - so far one out of one is working fine 
Lets see what happens when I try the others.


----------



## Sterling Vape (9/10/17)

Great Review!

I never took on to Twisp devices until i tried the cue from a friend. He had the tobacco pod in it and I just fell in love with the device and got my own kit a few days later. I have been a Direct to lung vaper for the past two years and never thought I would enjoy mtl the way I enjoy vaping off this little beast. Its perfect for wanting that cigarette like draw and the tobacco flavour that it comes with delivers just that.
I am yet to try the rebel and the polar mint, but I have a feeling that I wont be impressed as much as I am with the tobacco, they work perfect together. I would love a Joose E Liqz Havana nightz pod in here!

I personally rate this device over the Gusto purely because of the controlled hit from automatic inhalation rather then a "two step" approach.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Sterling Vape said:


> Great Review!
> 
> I never took on to Twisp devices until i tried the cue from a friend. He had the tobacco pod in it and I just fell in love with the device and got my own kit a few days later. I have been a Direct to lung vaper for the past two years and never thought I would enjoy mtl the way I enjoy vaping off this little beast. Its perfect for wanting that cigarette like draw and the tobacco flavour that it comes with delivers just that.
> I am yet to try the rebel and the polar mint, but I have a feeling that I wont be impressed as much as I am with the tobacco, they work perfect together. I would love a Joose E Liqz Havana nightz pod in here!
> ...



Good to hear @Sterling Vape 

The auto fire on inhalation is really cool. When I got my first Clearo1 back in late 2013, it worked like this and it was great. But then they discontinued it in favour of the button fire system. Different type of action and sometimes I want a bit more vapour pushing out but have run out of inhalation  But I like it a lot. Will try the Tobacco and report back in time.

What do you mean about the "two step" approach - if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sterling Vape (9/10/17)

Silver said:


> Good to hear @Sterling Vape
> 
> The auto fire on inhalation is really cool. When I got my first Clearo1 back in late 2013, it worked like this and it was great. But then they discontinued it in favour of the button fire system. Different type of action and sometimes I want a bit more vapour pushing out but have run out of inhalation  But I like it a lot. Will try the Tobacco and report back in time.
> 
> What do you mean about the "two step" approach - if I may ask?


"Two Step" approach - press button and inhale. I understand a few other devices do this like the Icare etc but you have to have the right juice and coil set up to achieve that perfect hit from it which I find is achieved by the cue, and I am sure the Clearo1 did that too back in the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (9/10/17)

Sterling Vape said:


> Great Review!
> 
> I never took on to Twisp devices until i tried the cue from a friend. He had the tobacco pod in it and I just fell in love with the device and got my own kit a few days later. I have been a Direct to lung vaper for the past two years and never thought I would enjoy mtl the way I enjoy vaping off this little beast. Its perfect for wanting that cigarette like draw and the tobacco flavour that it comes with delivers just that.
> I am yet to try the rebel and the polar mint, but I have a feeling that I wont be impressed as much as I am with the tobacco, they work perfect together. I would love a Joose E Liqz Havana nightz pod in here!
> ...


And the R130 pod price tag on the gusto

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Sterling Vape said:


> "Two Step" approach - press button and inhale. I understand a few other devices do this like the Icare etc but you have to have the right juice and coil set up to achieve that perfect hit from it which I find is achieved by the cue, and I am sure the Clearo1 did that too back in the day.



Ok, I'm with you

Yes, the Clearo1 did do it well back in the day. But I think some guys complained that the pressure sensor got faulty over time - presumably juice getting in there. 

What I like about the Cue is that its a simpler device and would seem less chance of leaking. No leaks on my side yet.


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (9/10/17)

Silver said:


> What I like about the Cue is that its a simpler device and would seem less chance of leaking. No leaks on my side yet.



@Silver I think this will be the selling point for a lot of people.. me being one real soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sterling Vape (9/10/17)

Silver said:


> Ok, I'm with you
> 
> Yes, the Clearo1 did do it well back in the day. But I think some guys complained that the pressure sensor got faulty over time - presumably juice getting in there.
> 
> What I like about the Cue is that its a simpler device and would seem less chance of leaking. No leaks on my side yet.


yes, most of the work is done in the disposable pods which is defo another +. I do find a bit of condensation on the pod itself but its expected I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/10/17)

Ok just a quick update on the Twisp Cue

I am still on my first Rebel pod.
Have been vaping it on and off here and there
I did recharge the battery via laptop USB.

Pod doesnt want to run out 

I am picking up a little bit of ever-so-slight gurgling or a subtle change in the airflow. And the flavour of the Rebel is slightly less than when I started. Maybe that means the pod is nearly finished...

Overall, it's still working nicely. For me personally its a bit light and i worry if a heavy smoker will find it adequate to quit the stinkies - but no complaints on the device itself. It's working well.

Rebel is still great. Perhaps not as tangy as i remember from my Clearo1 days, where it had a slight sourish tinge.

Looking forward to getting to the other flavoured pods, lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (11/10/17)

Shortly after my post above, the light started flashing again, which means the battery is about to go flat.

So that means i have vaped about 1.5 x battery loads, assuming it was about half charged in the box. So that means about 375 puffs, based on 250 puffs per battery load. Sounds and feels about right.

The pod is still going though - but surely it must be nearly finished?

Lets see

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## r0ckf1re (12/10/17)

How much is this device, Apologies if I missed it. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (12/10/17)

r0ckf1re said:


> How much is this device, Apologies if I missed it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



In the OP @r0ckf1re 
R399


----------



## r0ckf1re (12/10/17)

Silver said:


> In the OP @r0ckf1re
> R399


Thank you Sir. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yenoromm (12/10/17)

Look into getting yourself a Phix by MLV, I am traditionally a 3mg DL 115-130w range but when I travel and being discrete I use my Phix. The pods are 50mg and definitely do not lack on the throat hit side. I am interested in trying the Cue though as 50mg is sometimes a bit much when you're not expecting it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## wikus (12/10/17)

Yenoromm said:


> Look into getting yourself a Phix by MLV, I am traditionally a 3mg DL 115-130w range but when I travel and being discrete I use my Phix. The pods are 50mg and definitely do not lack on the throat hit side. I am interested in trying the Cue though as 50mg is sometimes a bit much when you're not expecting it.


Where did you buy it from? Or which vendors have them?


----------



## Silver (12/10/17)

Yenoromm said:


> Look into getting yourself a Phix by MLV, I am traditionally a 3mg DL 115-130w range but when I travel and being discrete I use my Phix. The pods are 50mg and definitely do not lack on the throat hit side. I am interested in trying the Cue though as 50mg is sometimes a bit much when you're not expecting it.



thanks @Yenoromm 
50mg!!! 

Interesting, because in the following post by @Rob Fisher 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/whats-in-your-hand-right-now.t19/page-551#post-591013
The pods for the Phix say 1.8% on the packaging - implying I assume 18mg/ml

But in the specs Rob posted a few posts later:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/whats-in-your-hand-right-now.t19/page-551#post-591021
It says 5%

I thought that 5% was a mistake.

Hmmm.... 
Maybe there are different strength pods for the Phix

@Rob Fisher , do you know anything about this?


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/10/17)

@Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Silver
> View attachment 110106
> View attachment 110107



Thanks @Rob Fisher - so it looks like you have the 18mg

Check those specs you posted a bit later on in the other thread (i linked to it above)
It said 5% nic
Where did those specs come from? Was it their website?


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher - so it looks like you have the 18mg
> 
> Check those specs you posted a bit later on in the other thread (i linked to it above)
> It said 5% nic
> Where did those specs come from? Was it their website?



Yip I think so...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yenoromm (13/10/17)

The ones I get overseas are 5.0%. And they definitely feel like it haha

I don’t know if abt SA vendor that stocks them as I usually live in Australia.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (20/10/17)

You won't believe it but my original Rebel pod is still going!

I've been vaping it here and there and waiting for it to run dry. It is a bit less flavour now and a bit less Vapour but it's still going.

I estimate that I've used about 3 battery loads on this pod so far.

Hopefully it will finish up soon then I can try the other flavours.

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (20/10/17)

Lol, shortly after I took the photo for the above post, I got a funky taste and now no vapour....

Yay

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (20/10/17)

Silver said:


> Lol, shortly after I took the photo for the above post, I got a funky taste and now no vapour....
> 
> Yay


Never seen anyone so excited that their juice is finished lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dexter305 (20/10/17)

Hi Silver,

Something I discovered while wondering about the level of my pod....Hold the pod up to a strong light. You should see the liquid inside, the top half of the pod and the drip tip itself make up the tank (jip...believe it!). Anyway, hope it helps!

Regards

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Silver (20/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Never seen anyone so excited that their juice is finished lol



I know
Its crazy
Lol

The thing is that I like to know "where I am" with vape gear. Juice wise and battery wise.
The Twisp Cue is a great little device that has a good vape considering how light it is

But

Battery wise - you only get flashing near when its done. So say i am aboit to go out for a short outing and its not flashing, i may think its near fully charged. Meantime in a puff or twos time it starts flashing and i am in trouble.

Second, you cant see how much juice is left because the pod is not see through. The newer pods are apparently coming out with a see through strip, so that will be great. 

The answer is to just have two and keep the second one charged i suppose

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/17)

Well both my Cue's have been given away to convert smokers... will have to grab one at the airport... Ooooo problem... I don't think King Shaka has a Twisp Stand...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (20/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well both my Cue's have been given away to convert smokers... will have to grab one at the airport... Ooooo problem... I don't think King Shaka has a Twisp Stand...


@Rob Fisher best bet would be to stop at Gateway before King Shaka International??

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well both my Cue's have been given away to convert smokers... will have to grab one at the airport... Ooooo problem... I don't think King Shaka has a Twisp Stand...



@Rob Fisher that is sad that you gave them away! Before a flight...
You will have to stealth the Billet Box - hehe
Breathe in and hold it in for extra long !!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (22/10/17)

Have been vaping on the next flavour pod for about a day and a half

It's the tobacco one. Its called *Tobacco #1 Regular*






It's okay, not great.
I didn't like it much when i started on Twisp in 2013. Not much has changed. Same flavour as far as I can recall.
It's a toasted mild tobacco. A bit bland for me. Not punchy or tasty to my tastebuds. Its quite soft to me.
I still get that dryness in the mouth after vaping it for a while.

A tad more throat hit than Rebel, which is a positive for me.

I suppose its okay if one hasnt tried anything else and some may like it but in comparison to some of the other amazing tobaccoes I have tried in the past few years, this is very average in my opinion.

It is vapeable and I will push on and finish it because i want to monitor more closely how many battery cycles this pod lasts.

Twisp Cue hardware is performing nicely though. Am still getting very slight occasional gurgling, but its not detracting from the vape.

I went out again yesterday to watch a movie at the cinema and discovered another plus point of the Twisp Cue (versus my trusty and mighty Evod). *It's very quiet so its better for stealth in quiet situations. *

The movie had a momentary quiet period and at that point i took a quick stealth toot on my Evod, which crackles a bit louder. I reverted back to the Twisp Cue for the rest of the movie. Had about 3 or 4 toots. It's so quiet you cant hear it. And also very easy to stealth the vapour by holding in.

Am just keen to see what other flavours Twisp will release. After this tobacco it's the Polar Mint and then I'm done. I still think for me if they had a "Rebel Mint" or Rebel Ice of sorts I would use this regularly as an ultra stealth vape solution.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Slick (22/10/17)

Thanks @Silver ,following your posts closely

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/10/17)

Slick said:


> Thanks @Silver ,following your posts closely



Pleasure @Slick, hope it can help

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (23/10/17)

Had to get it after the review, I am really enjoying the throat hit and the cigalike draw. I was looking for a good mtl and @Silver thank you. The nic hit for me is just perfect. I ask the lady how many mg it was and she said 2.4, cant be right so I'm assuming it's 24.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## PuffingCrow (23/10/17)

Hi guys, quick tip: maybe it has been mentioned but if you hold the twisp pod up to the flash light on your cellphone you can very quickly see how much juice is left.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (23/10/17)

Rafique said:


> Had to get it after the review, I am really enjoying the throat hit and the cigalike draw. I was looking for a good mtl and @Silver thank you. The nic hit for me is just perfect. I ask the lady how many mg it was and she said 2.4, cant be right so I'm assuming it's 24.
> 
> View attachment 111314



Fantastic @Rafique 
Glad my review helped and that you liking it
Yes i think its 24mg, but its not strong enough for me. I wish they can make a 36mg pod.
And a "Rebel Ice"

I am still pushing through my tobacco pod
Got a full day of work meetings tomorrow so will use it in stealth mode here and there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (24/10/17)

@Rafique hows the Cue so far?


----------



## Slick (24/10/17)

@Silver If you leave the Cue on its side or upside down can it leak?


----------



## Rafique (24/10/17)

Slick said:


> @Rafique hows the Cue so far?



Really enjoying it, I would like a bit more vapour but the throat hit is perfect for me. 

I've gotten silvered a few times already  because I want to see a bit more vapour

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Slick (24/10/17)

@Silver Are you going to explain whats silvered? @Rafique which pod did you use 1st? Im not a tobacco fan so I doubt im gonna use the tobacco pod,wish I could choose all rebel when I buy


----------



## Rafique (24/10/17)

I decided to use all 3, the tobacco is stronger like Silver mentioned but I enjoy it. The rebel has a less throat hit but good. Polar mint for me is the most suttle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seanis76 (24/10/17)

@Silver 

Great review and feedback on this device. I will be getting one this week.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (24/10/17)

Slick said:


> @Silver If you leave the Cue on its side or upside down can it leak?



Hi @Slick
Ive had no leaks with it so far and ive been out with it a few times lying sideways in my man bag

Sometimes when you pull out the pod there is a timy bit of condensation on it, but it doesnt leak out of the device when the pod is in

So far so good on the leak front

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/10/17)

Slick said:


> @Silver Are you going to explain whats silvered? @Rafique which pod did you use 1st? Im not a tobacco fan so I doubt im gonna use the tobacco pod,wish I could choose all rebel when I buy



Hi @Slick 
Getting "silvered" officially means having a nic overdose such that you have to lie in a horizontal position for a while.
That term was coined after i got royally "silvered" at an early vape meet several years ago. 

You can read more about it here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/doing-a-silver-what-does-this-mean.t4335/

Was not a nice experience at all and not something folks should aim for.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## r0ckf1re (25/10/17)

Does anyone know or tried to swap between pods?

Have a few puffs of one then change to another? Will the pod leak? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/10/17)

r0ckf1re said:


> Does anyone know or tried to swap between pods?
> 
> Have a few puffs of one then change to another? Will the pod leak?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



No problem with that @r0ckf1re 
You can change pods, you dont have to finish it to change it
You can pop it out easily and put in another one.
They won't leak, even when you take them out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## r0ckf1re (25/10/17)

Silver said:


> No problem with that @r0ckf1re
> You can change pods, you dont have to finish it to change it
> You can pop it out easily and put in another one.
> They won't leak, even when you take them out.


Thank you for the prompt reply Sir. @Silver

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (25/10/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Slick
> Getting "silvered" officially means having a nic overdose such that you have to lie in a horizontal position for a while.
> That term was coined after i got royally "silvered" at an early vape meet several years ago.
> 
> ...




I remember that vape meet very well @Silver , we both got our Nemesis mechs and Igo-L's that day. Seems so long ago

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (25/10/17)

JB1987 said:


> I remember that vape meet very well @Silver , we both got our Nemesis mechs and Igo-L's that day. Seems so long ago



Oh my word @JB1987 - 
Didn't know you also got the Nemesis and Igo-L on that day. Lol. 
I was over the moon and thought that this was the most incredible thing - well, after recovering from the silver that is....


----------



## JB1987 (25/10/17)

Silver said:


> Oh my word @JB1987 -
> Didn't know you also got the Nemesis and Igo-L on that day. Lol.
> I was over the moon and thought that this was the most incredible thing - well, after recovering from the silver that is....



I remember, we were sitting opposite one another figuring out our first mech mods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/10/17)

JB1987 said:


> I remember, we were sitting opposite one another figuring out our first mech mods



Lol, those were the days
I remember @Tom was sitting opposite me, so you must have been sitting next to him then.
He was "configuring" the Nemesis for me because it had a few things that were adjustable - and he knew how to do it. It felt amazing though. I recall the immense sense of excitement.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (25/10/17)

Though I’m not a big fan of twisp flavors, this Cue has a place in my vape rotation. As I fly a awful lot this little thing is perfect for the ninja vaping around a aircraft and in airports where vaping is frownd on. 

I was extremely happy to find that through 5 long haul flights to my final destination there was zero leakage on all three pods I was carrying as well as it charges rather quick using the USB port on the plane.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (26/10/17)

RayDeny said:


> Though I’m not a big fan of twisp flavors, this Cue has a place in my vape rotation. As I fly a awful lot this little thing is perfect for the ninja vaping around a aircraft and in airports where vaping is frownd on.
> 
> I was extremely happy to find that through 5 long haul flights to my final destination there was zero leakage on all three pods I was carrying as well as it charges rather quick using the USB port on the plane.



Thanks @RayDeny 
Good piece of info that it doesnt leak on planes
Many devices suffer a bit on planes.
The Twisp Cue is definitely going to be going along on my next plane trip

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (26/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Silver - I also took the Cue for a test flight today. Impressive for such a tiny light device. I agree with your findings. I did sample all 3 flavors when I bought the device, and Rebel is the only one to my liking.
> 
> In my case it will be a stealth device only (like long haul fights, etc). Although it delivers nic to my satisfaction (with an acceptable flavor), I don’t think it was ever intended to replace every day vaping. I can see this as good option for a low to medium smoker (maybe up to a pack a day) that want to kick the habit, but only as an interim step
> 
> ...


@RenaldoRheeder For long-haul flights do you go into the toilet to stealth-vape? Does it not set off smoke detectors?


----------



## RayDeny (26/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @RenaldoRheeder For long-haul flights do you go into the toilet to stealth-vape? Does it not set off smoke detectors?



I always have a window seat and once the lights go off all it takes is covering up the Cue light and double clutch, there is so to say no vapor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (26/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @RenaldoRheeder For long-haul flights do you go into the toilet to stealth-vape? Does it not set off smoke detectors?



@Hooked - I vape right in my seat - I obviously hold my breath after a toot so that nothing visible is exhaled. The Cue is small enough to be concealed in my hand and it does not have a strong smell. All good to stealth.


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Snape of Vape (26/10/17)

Anyone know what this device is originally called? Or was it specifically designed for Twisp? Would like to pick one up to try


----------



## Silver (26/10/17)

Snape of Vape said:


> Anyone know what this device is originally called? Or was it specifically designed for Twisp? Would like to pick one up to try



I stand to be corrected @Snape of Vape - but I think the guys at Twisp designed this specifically.
You can ask the question in their subforum thread on the Twisp Cue if you want them to respond directly about their product

Check out the following thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/product-design-overview-twisp-cue.t42768/


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (27/10/17)

I finally got my cue and its awesome! cant wait for more flavour pods to release - this is theeee best MTL pod device

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/10/17)

@Silver this tabacco flavour would be amazing with a hint of vanilla and honey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/10/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Silver this tabacco flavour would be amazing with a hint of vanilla and honey.



I think you right @Clouds4Days , it would probably make it a bit tastier and enhance it
I am however not a fan of vanilla in my vapes though
Maybe a touch of menthol would also spice it up - hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (29/10/17)

Silver said:


> I think you right @Clouds4Days , it would probably make it a bit tastier and enhance it
> I am however not a fan of vanilla in my vapes though
> Maybe a touch of menthol would also spice it up - hehe



Funny thing, I have never like any tipe of tobbaco vape but the twisp cue with the tobbaco is so close to a real cigarrette that i have experienced in any vape, i think its a real winner for new converts and to kill my urges that i get to smoke cigs.

But I think the real winner here is the fact that its very easy for new vapers and it mimic a ciggarrette very well on draw, taste(tobbaco) size, troat hit.

Most smokers dont want to be vapours because it doesn't taste, draw or feel the same, also it seems way to coplicted to vape with all the boxes and tanks coils and juice.

And I think what we need to remember as vapours is that without vapes most if not all of us are smokers.

I, am really impressed with Twisp on this one, a definate for current smokers wanting to quit smoking, I mean hec I find myself using it more than my other systems and I think for me one off the big reasons is the portability and nic hit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/10/17)

Silver said:


> I think you right @Clouds4Days , it would probably make it a bit tastier and enhance it
> I am however not a fan of vanilla in my vapes though
> Maybe a touch of menthol would also spice it up - hehe



Hahaha you already getting your rebel mint.
Now we need a tobacco honey.
I really loved the gustos roasted tobacco honey and think on the Cue it would be a winner.
Who can we tag to make this happen @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/10/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahaha you already getting your rebel mint.
> Now we need a tobacco honey.
> I really loved the gustos roasted tobacco honey and think on the Cue it would be a winner.
> Who can we tag to make this happen @Silver


Ooh @Clouds4Days u right abit of honey will liven it up ... must say I’m enjoying but the prices of the pods is abit steep for my liking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/10/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahaha you already getting your rebel mint.
> Now we need a tobacco honey.
> I really loved the gustos roasted tobacco honey and think on the Cue it would be a winner.
> Who can we tag to make this happen @Silver



Lol @Clouds4Days 

I think the best would be to tag HPBotha in the following thread
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/product-overview-twisp-cue.t42769/
Then he can reply and discuss the product (and any potential new flavours) freely

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (30/10/17)

Silver said:


> I stand to be corrected @Snape of Vape - but I think the guys at Twisp designed this specifically.
> You can ask the question in their subforum thread on the Twisp Cue if you want them to respond directly about their product
> 
> Check out the following thread:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/product-design-overview-twisp-cue.t42768/


Thanks @Silver I will have a look. I thought there'd be an option to get it here at a decent price to test it out. I know their previous devices were just re branded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/10/17)

Right, its time to give this an update

*I finished my Tobacco #1 pod.*
It lasted 2 and a half battery cycles.

If there are 200 puffs per battery cycle (according to Twisp), then this pod lasted about 500 puffs, well above their own 350 puff estimate. 

I am happy with how long the pod lasts and how long the battery lasts. This is not a heavy workhorse vaping device but a great device for the odd puff here and there. The tobacco #1 pod lasted me exactly a week. That's with taking the odd puff every now and then and the occasional double puff. I never chain vaped it. 

I will stick to my original view on the Tobacco #1 flavour. I'm not a fan of it. It's bland and it leaves my mouth dry. It's okay if you haven't tried any other great tobaccoes but it doesn't speak to me at all  It's not unpleasant tasting and I suppose it does the job but it just doesn't make me smile.

Am onto the *Polar Mint *pod now. This is the third and final pod that I got in the original package. Ooh, this one is nice. After the first few toots I can immediately say this is better. It's actually a bit better in the Cue than I recall the Polar Mint juice was back in the Clearo1 days. Will report back after more use. 

So far I am still very happy with the device itself - all is working fine. No leaking on my side with these 3 pods so far.

I just wish I could add some of my own menthol concentrate to the Rebel pod to make a Rebel Ice - then I would be very happy.

Verdict so far: small and stealthy MTL companion - but I need more juice varieties and Rebel Ice!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/11/17)

Hey guys
For those that have used the Cue. How does it compare to the Gusto?
Wrt. Flavor/throat hit/battery longevity
Thanks in advance


----------



## daniel craig (5/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Hey guys
> For those that have used the Cue. How does it compare to the Gusto?
> Wrt. Flavor/throat hit/battery longevity
> Thanks in advance


Many guys have experienced leaking with the cue. You might wanna hold back until Twisp confirms that the issues is resolved. I haven't used the Gusto but I would assume the Gusto won't give a Throat Hit like the Cue because it uses Nic Salts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Hey guys
> For those that have used the Cue. How does it compare to the Gusto?
> Wrt. Flavor/throat hit/battery longevity
> Thanks in advance



Hi @BioHAZarD 
The Cue is an ultra stealth device at a different price point to the gusto 

I have rooted in the gusto but don't have one so can't really compare properly. 

Cue has good battery life. Lasts about 200 puffs or so. Quick to charge. Like 30 mins or so. Not an intense vape. For me the throat hit is mild but I think most will be satisfied. It's like a good pen style device. Problem at the moment is that only the three flavours are a available. 

When I tooted on the gusto it was a bigger vape. Also very mild throat hit because of the Nic salts I believe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/11/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @BioHAZarD
> The Cue is an ultra stealth device at a different price point to the gusto
> 
> I have rooted in the gusto but don't have one so can't really compare properly.
> ...


Thanks @Silver
Seems like I will have to try both  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jamie (5/11/17)

Snape of Vape said:


> Anyone know what this device is originally called? Or was it specifically designed for Twisp? Would like to pick one up to try



I can't remember how, but I stumbled on this a while ago. Would be interesting to see if those pods fit because it looks like the exact same device as the Cue. https://www.koddopod.com

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/11/17)

jamie said:


> I can't remember how, but I stumbled on this a while ago. Would be interesting to see if those pods fit because it looks like the exact same device as the Cue. https://www.koddopod.com
> 
> View attachment 112368


It would not surprise me if it did


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (13/11/17)

Ok so i have donated my Twisp Cue to my mother yesterday,

About two weeks ago i went past there visiting with my cue and i showed it to her and she used it for the whole day i was there,

So i decided to give her mine as i already stopped smoking and now she can stop smoking, so far its going good with her, she loves the cue and the flavour and says as soon as she smokes a ciggie she quickly switch over to the cue rather. 

So im holding thumbs that she stops after many many many years of smoking.

Feel so good to be able to help her and maybe give her a second chance to live healthier without that stinking habit which eventually kills you quicker. So that she can have more years to come with her grandchildren.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Daniel (13/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Hey guys
> For those that have used the Cue. How does it compare to the Gusto?
> Wrt. Flavor/throat hit/battery longevity
> Thanks in advance



I do own both and will do a comparison video when i get a gap this week .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/11/17)

Create-A-Cloud said:


> Ok so i have donated my Twisp Cue to my mother yesterday,
> 
> About two weeks ago i went past there visiting with my cue and i showed it to her and she used it for the whole day i was there,
> 
> ...


Great stuff! Holding thumbs too. Keep us updated please.


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/11/17)

Daniel said:


> I do own both and will do a comparison video when i get a gap this week .....


I did get the gusto as well. So far the only problem is that some of the pods dry hit like there is no tomorrow. Other than that it provides a very satisfrying vape. Only tried the neon green slushie pods.

Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (13/11/17)

Andre said:


> Great stuff! Holding thumbs too. Keep us updated please.


Will do Andre

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (13/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I did get the gusto as well. So far the only problem is that some of the pods dry hit like there is no tomorrow. Other than that it provides a very satisfrying vape. Only tried the neon green slushie pods.



Ah ok , to me the Cue wins on ease of use and cost of the pods.
Gusto is good but I think I'm sold on the Cue ......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/11/17)

Daniel said:


> Ah ok , to me the Cue wins on ease of use and cost of the pods.
> Gusto is good but I think I'm old on the Cue ......


Just to clarify its the Gusto pods that dry hit


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/11/17)

A work colleague has a Cue and thoroughly enjoying it. Just not too happy with the limited flavours and have asked whether I can refill it for her with my DIY mixes.

Is it possible to refill these pods? I've seen that there are ways to refill the Juul, etc but cant find anything on this one...?

Yes, no, maybe?


----------



## Daniel (13/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> A work colleague has a Cue and thoroughly enjoying it. Just not too happy with the limited flavours and have asked whether I can refill it for her with my DIY mixes.
> 
> Is it possible to refill these pods? I've seen that there are ways to refill the Juul, etc but cant find anything on this one...?
> 
> Yes, no, maybe?



Maybe ..... 

The mouthpiece seems to be a press fit , and also forms part of the "tank" , I'm sure if you take a really small drill bit and drill a hole to the side of the top you might get access to the tank section.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (15/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> A work colleague has a Cue and thoroughly enjoying it. Just not too happy with the limited flavours and have asked whether I can refill it for her with my DIY mixes.
> 
> Is it possible to refill these pods? I've seen that there are ways to refill the Juul, etc but cant find anything on this one...?
> 
> Yes, no, maybe?



Maybe you could Macguyver something @Rude Rudi as Daniel suggested above
But it certainly wasnt designed to be refilled

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (15/11/17)

Create-A-Cloud said:


> Ok so i have donated my Twisp Cue to my mother yesterday,
> 
> About two weeks ago i went past there visiting with my cue and i showed it to her and she used it for the whole day i was there,
> 
> ...



This is such great news @Create-A-Cloud - thanks for sharing it
Holding thumbs for your mom to be able to quit the stinkies
Even if she cuts down a lot she is winning

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (15/11/17)

Silver said:


> Maybe you could Macguyver something @Rude Rudi as Daniel suggested above
> But it certainly wasnt designed to be refilled



Yes, I gave it a go but the are virtually bullet proof - no refilling opportunity here. I managed to open one up (forcefully) and I must say that these are very well engineered and constructed - hence the price...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/11/17)

Kind of at wits end with my folks and the long perilous journey of getting them off analogs, they tried the joyetech ego but the switch was a bit too drastic... but managed to get my mom to try the cue at a kiosk and she took to it, guess I’m going to bargain hunting soon

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Jp1905 (14/12/17)

Both me and my wife won a Cue with their give away and well...Im a Goon type of guy,but the grandparents are here,and they are solid smokers,both over 70 and been smoking since they were teens.

Long story short I gave them the 2 Twisps, and so far so good,2 days off the cancer sticks,both very positive to not needing to smoke again!

Just a shoutout to twisp,excellent product!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Both me and my wife won a Cue with their give away and well...Im a Goon type of guy,but the grandparents are here,and they are solid smokers,both over 70 and been smoking since they were teens.
> 
> Long story short I gave them the 2 Twisps, and so far so good,2 days off the cancer sticks,both very positive to not needing to smoke again!
> 
> ...



Oh wow, thats awesome to hear @Jp1905 
What a success. Long time smokers can be very stubborn so this is great news.
What flavour are they enjoying most or using currently? The tobacco ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905 (14/12/17)

Silver said:


> Oh wow, thats awesome to hear @Jp1905
> What a success. Long time smokers can be very stubborn so this is great news.
> What flavour are they enjoying most or using currently? The tobacco ?



I started both on tobacco,but grandma went to the Rebel pod,think they also stoked they dont need to go sit outside in the wind as well,so its much more comfortable as well,granddad made me get some blue nail polish to mark his Twisp,just so grandma doesnt puff on his Twisp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## HPBotha (14/12/17)

@Jp1905 That deserves a gold star man!!! it is great to hear!!! Looking forward to them being smoke free for life!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905 (14/12/17)

HPBotha said:


> @Jp1905 That deserves a gold star man!!! it is great to hear!!! Looking forward to them being smoke free for life!!!



All the credit to the Twisp team,they very determined and motivated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (15/12/17)

Hi @Resistance - am going to answer your other post here in this thread - because it relates to the Twisp Cue.

I hear you about the potential leaky pods. Judging from this thread, some are good, some are leaky.
Mine have fortunately been ok.

Good to hear about the new pods with the see through window - i wasnt aware those were available. I do think its a good idea to be able to see how much liquid is remaining.

Lets see how this develops

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (31/12/17)

There is no review for a starter device as honest as that of a newbie entrant to vaping. I have been trying to convince this friend to drop the stinkies for ... gees very long. Gave him the use of my Cuboid with Crius tank and free recoils and juice yet it did not do the trick. Gifted him a Twisp Cue a couple of days ago and here is his response:




Proof is in the pudding!

Regards
(Sorry for double posting, Did the original in the incorrect thread.)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (31/12/17)

Wow, what a great post @Raindance !
Great to hear

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (1/1/18)

Raindance said:


> There is no review for a starter device as honest as that of a newbie entrant to vaping. I have been trying to convince this friend to drop the stinkies for ... gees very long. Gave him the use of my Cuboid with Crius tank and free recoils and juice yet it did not do the trick. Gifted him a Twisp Cue a couple of days ago and here is his response:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Raindance What you said about a newbie's comments being the best review is spot on. A noob vaper tried my iJust S and Innokin Endura T20 which I was given by The Vape Guy @BumbleBee. She loved the T20 and it's because of this device that she has now started vaping. If she'd tried the iJust S only she wouldn't have. 

Another acquintance tried all my devices but just doesn't enjoy vaping per se. However, she liked my Vinto e-cig and she uses that now, but still in conjunction with the stinkies ... give her time ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (2/1/18)

Raindance said:


> There is no review for a starter device as honest as that of a newbie entrant to vaping. I have been trying to convince this friend to drop the stinkies for ... gees very long.


STUNNING!!!


----------



## RocketMan (7/1/18)

I bought a cue a couple weeks back to try out. Really like the simple design and the idea behind it, however the actual device stopped working after a week or so. No light and won't charge. Returned it to twisp and they replaced it without issue. Been using the second one on and off for about a week now, and today it also gave up on me. All 5 or so pods I have used have also had the leaking issue. Maybe there is liquid getting into the device and causing problems? Anybody else experienced these issues? Will return it again and see, maybe third time lucky.


----------



## HPBotha (8/1/18)

RocketMan said:


> I bought a cue a couple weeks back to try out. Really like the simple design and the idea behind it, however the actual device stopped working after a week or so. No light and won't charge. Returned it to twisp and they replaced it without issue. Been using the second one on and off for about a week now, and today it also gave up on me. All 5 or so pods I have used have also had the leaking issue. Maybe there is liquid getting into the device and causing problems? Anybody else experienced these issues? Will return it again and see, maybe third time lucky.



Hi there @RocketMan - Sending you a PM now to find out a few things.


----------



## Ruwaid (8/1/18)

Hi all
I have been using the YTwisp Cue for about 2 months now, bought them at Dischem at a discounted R299 including 3 flavour pods. My first kit leaked a bit after minutes of contant vaping. I also thought it was just the pods at first but went through like 7 different pods and all leaked after a while so something told me it was the device!?
Lost that device whilst at the beach and so i bought another kit about a month ago and not a single leak so far.
It is an issue to hold the pod in bright light to see how full the 2 chambers are with juice and maybe they should develop more flavours than just the current 3 but other than that, excellent device for smokers trying to quit cos of the tight draw and slight throat hit, sleek, compact and easy on the go device! Oh and flavours available at most supermarkets at the same price!
Thank guys!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (16/1/18)

Bought my dad a Twisp Cue for Xmas, he's been smoking 2 packs a day for about 45 years, I've bought him a few starter kits over the years but nothing stuck for more than a day. He's in the first stage of emphysema due to all the smoking. Reluctantly he gave the Cue a go after I showed him how easy it is to assemble by just clicking in a pod, he took a few drags and gave an impressed smile. One pack of cigarettes lasts him 3 days now and he just bought a second Cue. Leaking issues are present on most of the pods but the ease of use and high nic content makes up for it until the new pods are released. 

All in all, I'm really impressed by this little device and rather thankful to Twisp for selling these at such a low price. I do hope they resolve the QC issues soon. 

If you need to convert a smoker to vaping, this is your perfect weapon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (19/1/18)

JB1987 said:


> Bought my dad a Twisp Cue for Xmas, he's been smoking 2 packs a day for about 45 years, I've bought him a few starter kits over the years but nothing stuck for more than a day. He's in the first stage of emphysema due to all the smoking. Reluctantly he gave the Cue a go after I showed him how easy it is to assemble by just clicking in a pod, he took a few drags and gave an impressed smile. One pack of cigarettes lasts him 3 days now and he just bought a second Cue. Leaking issues are present on most of the pods but the ease of use and high nic content makes up for it until the new pods are released.
> 
> All in all, I'm really impressed by this little device and rather thankful to Twisp for selling these at such a low price. I do hope they resolve the QC issues soon.
> 
> If you need to convert a smoker to vaping, this is your perfect weapon



Congrats on that @JB1987 
From 2 packs of smokes a day to 1 pack lasting him three days. Wow, that is amazing
All the best on this and please let us know how it goes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (20/1/18)

@JB1987 good thing and well done.
just keep your dad stocked up on pods and he will quit soon.
I donated a brand new cue to a buddy and he gave up due to leaks and reverted to stinkies till we can sort his pods situation out.says he didn't even crave a smoke and while using it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (14/2/18)

Resistance said:


> @JB1987 good thing and well done.
> just keep your dad stocked up on pods and he will quit soon.
> I donated a brand new cue to a buddy and he gave up due to leaks and reverted to stinkies till we can sort his pods situation out.says he didn't even crave a smoke and while using it


Hey how's your Dad doing so far JB

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khaleel Carrim (21/2/18)

Hey folks

Just here to add my 2 cents to the twisp cue review.

Using it for about 20 days. I bought one, used it for a couple days then battery was not lasting even half a day. Returned it and got a new one which seems to be lasting longer.

WRT to the pods, I find the rebel pods to be quite problematic. Not leaking like the other complaints that I find here, but rather the coil seems to be getting burned long before the liquid finishes. I have these problematic pods, do you think Twisp will replace them for me? Also, one of the rebel pods just stopped pulling, like the coil is not firing up. Take a pull and the light goes on but nothing happens.

Overall a pretty good device, which would be perfect if these pods can be rectified.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (21/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Hey how's your Dad doing so far JB
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk



He's still doing well thank you. I don't think he'll ever quit completely but every cigarette less is a win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (21/2/18)

Khaleel Carrim said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Just here to add my 2 cents to the twisp cue review.
> 
> ...


@Khaleel Carrim I had the same issue with a pod i bought last month BUT only opened Mponday evening...it was the toabbco #1 and pulling, light on and nothing. Looked properly and it was a tiny crack on the pod. Yours is probably cracked too. I went to a Twisp Kiosk yesterday in Rustenburg mall....had thee worse customer service experience. They reused to believe I opened the pod the night before YET the pod was full to the limit with liquid. Claimed that pods do not crtack on their own....but here is the best part...eventually agreed to swop the pod for me...gave me a new one and had me open it in front of them...it was cracked....gave me another...it was cracked....3rd time lucky! So yes...have them change it bru!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (27/2/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @Khaleel Carrim I had the same issue with a pod i bought last month BUT only opened Mponday evening...it was the toabbco #1 and pulling, light on and nothing. Looked properly and it was a tiny crack on the pod. Yours is probably cracked too. I went to a Twisp Kiosk yesterday in Rustenburg mall....had thee worse customer service experience. They reused to believe I opened the pod the night before YET the pod was full to the limit with liquid. Claimed that pods do not crtack on their own....but here is the best part...eventually agreed to swop the pod for me...gave me a new one and had me open it in front of them...it was cracked....gave me another...it was cracked....3rd time lucky! So yes...have them change it bru!


This is sorted and changes made are excelled. Try it now and see for yourself

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (28/2/18)

Resistance said:


> This is sorted and changes made are excelled. Try it now and see for yourself
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


@Resistance you mean the new stock pods are MUCH better bru?


----------



## Resistance (1/3/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @Resistance you mean the new stock pods are MUCH better bru?


It's perfect like there was never anything wrong.there I just pulled it out the mod and dry as Cape Town






Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (2/3/18)

Khaleel Carrim said:


> "... the light goes on but nothing happens."



@Khaleel Carrim I know a number of people to whom that could apply!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ruwaid (2/3/18)

@Resistance thats awesome bud and I also agree...the newer pods are leak free as I personally only had my very first combo batch leak on me...ever since that, nothing! But the cracked pods are an issue...I saw 2 cracked pods from sealed opened up whilst I was there at the twisp kiosk. But im sure that will be sorted as well  @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (2/3/18)

On my third pod now.mint and the flavour is better than I remembered from the old pods

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/3/18)

Resistance said:


> On my third pod now.mint and the flavour is better than I remembered from the old pods
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk



I just picked up my batch of new pods today so only on my first pod, im finding the new pods are giving me much smoother vape but still a good throat hit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/3/18)

So far my first pod of the new batch seems to have no lekeage or condensation. Fingers crossed as the testing continues.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (3/3/18)

Twisp handcheck












Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (3/3/18)

My gosh @Resistance 
That clam!
Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (4/3/18)

Silver said:


> My gosh @Resistance
> That clam!
> Lol


They have like a small museum in store aswell. That clam shell is the real real

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (4/3/18)

Resistance said:


> They have like a small museum in store aswell. That clam shell is the real real
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


That was supposed to say real deal. I had my fone fixed 4times already 

Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbels82 (15/6/18)

Hey there. 

So I quit stinkies 3 years ago with just a cheapie vape. So 3 months ago I started the stinkies again, been going through some stuff and didnt wanna get meds. Anyhow my first experience with the vape was, yes the vape was cheap but had quality liquid. I have tried other peoples more expensive vapes, up to the ones that cost more than school fees. The liquid spilled into your mouth, the nicotine content ones burned my mouth so bad I had blisters all over the inside of my mouth. I switched to non nicotine and got so frustrated I put it down ( think the coil went ). 

So now being back on the stinkies, I am really looking into the cue. Do you get the liquid in your mouth as well? Does your lungs seems to feel heavy after vaping for a few days and every time you yawn you get this liquid aftermath, Like your whole throat lining is coated in it. 

Finding it harder to quit this time around and really need a better option. 

Thank you, Newbie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (15/6/18)

I've been to three TWISP kiosks (in Gauteng) so far and none had the new Blueberry pods...


----------



## Bubbels82 (15/6/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I've been to three TWISP kiosks (in Gauteng) so far and none had the new Blueberry pods...




Did you try clicks / dischem or I think I saw PNP on the list. ( dont see stock either ) 

I only found stock online under loot.co.za

But a noob, so what do I know, maybe the community feels strongly to supporting twisp themselfs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (15/6/18)

Bubbels82 said:


> Did you try clicks / dischem or I think I saw PNP on the list
> 
> But a noob, so what do I know, maybe the community feels strongly to supporting twisp themselfs.



Yeah, been to a few Clicks' and Dischems in the same shopping centres and no joy...


----------



## Cornelius (15/6/18)

I managed some Blueberry from a Caltex petrol station.
I can't find the other new flavour though. Although I must add the Blueberry is fantastic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/6/18)

Bubbels82 said:


> Hey there.
> 
> So I quit stinkies 3 years ago with just a cheapie vape. So 3 months ago I started the stinkies again, been going through some stuff and didnt wanna get meds. Anyhow my first experience with the vape was, yes the vape was cheap but had quality liquid. I have tried other peoples more expensive vapes, up to the ones that cost more than school fees. The liquid spilled into your mouth, the nicotine content ones burned my mouth so bad I had blisters all over the inside of my mouth. I switched to non nicotine and got so frustrated I put it down ( think the coil went ).
> 
> ...



The Cue is a awesome device, perfect for someone new into vaping that wants to kick the stinkie habit.

Easy mod system one your juice done chuck the pod and replace.

I haven't had a bad coil in the 8 pods I've used.
No spitback of any sort and draw is practically perfect to that of a cig.

No fire button, auto fires when you inhale.
Charges quick.

Hope I didn't miss anything.... o wait I did.... you can buy pods basically any where clicks, dischem, twist kiosks, spar , pnp, local garages. So never a excuse to buy cigs.

My opinion is the cue is a great device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bubbels82 (15/6/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> The Cue is a awesome device, perfect for someone new into vaping that wants to kick the stinkie habit.
> 
> Easy mod system one your juice done chuck the pod and replace.
> 
> ...




THank you so much. Will be getting one tonight then. And if everything is true about the device, hubby might want one to as he cannot quit if I don't. Might try the food flavors by like eating to much to smoke food.


----------



## Daniel (15/6/18)

I'll just leave this here ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ruwaid (15/6/18)

Bubbels82 said:


> THank you so much. Will be getting one tonight then. And if everything is true about the device, hubby might want one to as he cannot quit if I don't. Might try the food flavors by like eating to much to smoke food.


You guys will not go wrong. I used the Cue to stop smoking completely and for me it was not hard at all due to the cigalike of this device. The hit is exactly what you need and flavour awesome. As mentioned above...best seller at first is the simplicity. buy, vape, throw and repeat! Even the Vega mini tank from twisp is pure goodness...uses commercial coils but man does that tank deliver on every pull even through chain vaping. The coils go on forever in that thing. Have the same coil in there before Easter and use it almost daily but I do only use fruity flavours and 50/50 mix ratio only on the Vega mini. But yes...twisp cue is your answer

PS...anyone else noticed how the "newer" batch of pods esp gthe newer flavours finish much faster than the older batch of pods? and no its not because of me chain vaping their delicious flavours lol.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (15/6/18)

Bubbels82 said:


> THank you so much. Will be getting one tonight then. And if everything is true about the device, hubby might want one to as he cannot quit if I don't. Might try the food flavors by like eating to much to smoke food.


Please let us know how it goes. We all like a successful quitter and if need be support one on the quitting journey. We've (mostly) all walked the path you are on and many made it with the support found here on the forum.

By the way, the Cue is the way to go!

Good Luck and Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (15/6/18)

Bubbels82 said:


> Did you try clicks / dischem or I think I saw PNP on the list. ( dont see stock either )
> 
> I only found stock online under loot.co.za
> 
> But a noob, so what do I know, maybe the community feels strongly to supporting twisp themselfs.



@Bubbels82 If someone buys a Twisp product, then they're supporting Twisp, irrespective of where they bought it, right?


----------



## Hooked (15/6/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Yeah, been to a few Clicks' and Dischems in the same shopping centres and no joy...



@ace_d_house_cat It's such a waste of time going to a kiosk only to find that they don't have what you're looking for. Why not buy online through the Twisp website - they're sure to have what you're looking for! (says Ms Know-it-All, who doesn't even use a Cue)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (15/6/18)

Bubbels82 said:


> THank you so much. Will be getting one tonight then. And if everything is true about the device, hubby might want one to as he cannot quit if I don't. Might try the food flavors by like eating to much to smoke food.


I quit in a weekend with the Cue and got me the Vega a few weeks later with some lesser percentage nic and also use it to fascinate myself with clouds and stuff.the Cue works well even if you don't intend on quitting as just yet it will sway you towards quitting

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance (15/6/18)

Just look





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (15/6/18)

Ruwaid said:


> You guys will not go wrong. I used the Cue to stop smoking completely and for me it was not hard at all due to the cigalike of this device. The hit is exactly what you need and flavour awesome. As mentioned above...best seller at first is the simplicity. buy, vape, throw and repeat! Even the Vega mini tank from twisp is pure goodness...uses commercial coils but man does that tank deliver on every pull even through chain vaping. The coils go on forever in that thing. Have the same coil in there before Easter and use it almost daily but I do only use fruity flavours and 50/50 mix ratio only on the Vega mini. But yes...twisp cue is your answer
> 
> PS...anyone else noticed how the "newer" batch of pods esp gthe newer flavours finish much faster than the older batch of pods? and no its not because of me chain vaping their delicious flavours lol.


I noticed the polar mint lasts longer than all the other flavours for some reason,whether old batch or new

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/6/18)

Daniel said:


> I'll just leave this here ...




hi @Daniel 
This is a Twisp Cue Review thread, not _my _thread.
It's for all reviews of the Twisp Cue

Have reverted the post above to the original version - with your video.
Great to see that and you are welcome to post thost kinds of reviews in your video thread and in the relevant review thread elsewhere on the forum. That would help members reading the thread to see your review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (16/6/18)

Ruwaid said:


> You guys will not go wrong. I used the Cue to stop smoking completely and for me it was not hard at all due to the cigalike of this device. The hit is exactly what you need and flavour awesome. As mentioned above...best seller at first is the simplicity. buy, vape, throw and repeat! Even the Vega mini tank from twisp is pure goodness...uses commercial coils but man does that tank deliver on every pull even through chain vaping. The coils go on forever in that thing. Have the same coil in there before Easter and use it almost daily but I do only use fruity flavours and 50/50 mix ratio only on the Vega mini. But yes...twisp cue is your answer
> 
> PS...anyone else noticed how the "newer" batch of pods esp gthe newer flavours finish much faster than the older batch of pods? and no its not because of me chain vaping their delicious flavours lol.



@Ruwaid Which tank do you have on your Vega? The original, or the Arcus?


----------



## bjorncoetsee (16/6/18)

Bubbels82 said:


> Hey there.
> 
> So I quit stinkies 3 years ago with just a cheapie vape. So 3 months ago I started the stinkies again, been going through some stuff and didnt wanna get meds. Anyhow my first experience with the vape was, yes the vape was cheap but had quality liquid. I have tried other peoples more expensive vapes, up to the ones that cost more than school fees. The liquid spilled into your mouth, the nicotine content ones burned my mouth so bad I had blisters all over the inside of my mouth. I switched to non nicotine and got so frustrated I put it down ( think the coil went ).
> 
> ...


Then ur doing it wrong. No tank is supposed to leak if u wick it right. Get a siren v2 and you'll have the best mtl vape and stop the stinkies immediately. Pods for the cue are expensive as F. R45 for 2 mls. U can mix ur own juice, 60ml for that same price.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid (18/6/18)

@Hooked  Have the old/original vega mini Laurel and man that tank never stops delivering!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (10/8/18)

After raving about this device to all my friends for months on end I purchased (after a while) another Rebel pod for my TWISP Cue. A pod that's leaked more than half it's juice out, and got finished rather quicky. 

Although just R40, I've put it aside and it's left me feeling rather frustrated because it's a matter of principle (be it R5 or R500) - hard earned money has gone to waste. 

Not sure If I can take the risk of spending money on another pod and seeing it be wasted.

Reactions: Can relate 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Ruwaid (10/8/18)

@ace_d_house_cat dude open all your pods at the kiosk and/or store that you buy the pods from...if it leaks change it right there. Have done this with all my pods...once I opened 3 packs and all were cracked...4th time lucky and luckily I opened all there at the twisp kiosk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (10/8/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @ace_d_house_cat dude open all your pods at the kiosk and/or store that you buy the pods from...if it leaks change it right there. Have done this with all my pods...once I opened 3 packs and all were cracked...4th time lucky and luckily I opened all there at the twisp kiosk.



I only buy from TWISP Kiosks. That's not practical for me, my wife uses it most of the time and I buy 2 or three pods at a time. If it's a case of having to check them there and then, I'd rather change to a device that is guaranteed to work or is refillable, etc.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ruwaid (10/8/18)

Just a small sacrifice to eliminate this frustration else I agree with you...bin it and get something else. Mass production FTL!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (14/1/19)

Surprise surprise ...

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Resistance (14/1/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Surprise surprise ...


At least clicks had stock this time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN (15/1/19)

Had the cue for 2 days. 
Pods kept leaking-got frustrated-gave it away to someone who then sold it.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (15/1/19)

BATMAN said:


> Had the cue for 2 days.
> Pods kept leaking-got frustrated-gave it away to someone who then sold it.



It's a prime example of a great idea that's been executed (relatively) poorly and a worse support/supply network. 

I for one had expected more from the brand.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Ruwaid (15/1/19)

have been on the look out for the new Mango Ice pod since I first heard about it about 2 weeks ago. Since then I have passed/stopped/just in passing stores like Clicks, Dischem and SEVERAL garages and in total came across maybe a handful of pods on the shelf....again in TOTAL from all the places I saw....and none of them were the Mango Ice let alone their older flavours.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KarlDP (15/1/19)

Ruwaid said:


> have been on the look out for the new Mango Ice pod since I first heard about it about 2 weeks ago. Since then I have passed/stopped/just in passing stores like Clicks, Dischem and SEVERAL garages and in total came across maybe a handful of pods on the shelf....again in TOTAL from all the places I saw....and none of them were the Mango Ice let alone their older flavours.



Have a look at this thread. They are going to look into this issue but they need our help.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/shocking-state-of-twisp-display-stands.t56467/#post-750756

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP (15/1/19)

Also i picked up some Mango Ice and Blueberry pods up from their offices in Milnerton end of last week as i was in the area.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/1/19)

Lookie here what I got.

A *Mango Ice *pod for the Cue. Got it a few days ago at a tobacconist in Rosebank Mall.






Been vaping it for about the last half hour and I like it!

It's a deep ripe mango. At least that's how I perceive it. And a bit of cool. Not overly icy. Good flavour.

Quite surprised at the throat hit. It is very good. 

Hmmm... am enjoying this. Very nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (15/1/19)

Ok, I've had a bit more time on the *Mango Ice *Cue pod

I can confirm that of the 4 pods I have tried so far (Rebel, Tobacco#1, Polar Mint and Mango Ice) this Mango Ice definitely has the *stronger throat hit.* Very nice. Prior to this pod, the Polar Mint had the stronger throat hit. Now its definitely Mango Ice.

Not sure if its a stronger juice (it says regular strength like the others) - or maybe its the ice that has been added. But it is what it is. Gives a nice little kick. And if you take a longer draw and then inhale quickly, its even slightly better. 

Also tingles on the tongue afterward.

Am enjoying it a lot. Can easily see myself using this for stealth and out and about.

Thumbs up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid (16/1/19)

Silver said:


> Ok, I've had a bit more time on the *Mango Ice *Cue pod
> 
> I can confirm that of the 4 pods I have tried so far (Rebel, Tobacco#1, Polar Mint and Mango Ice) this Mango Ice definitely has the *stronger throat hit.* Very nice. Prior to this pod, the Polar Mint had the stronger throat hit. Now its definitely Mango Ice.
> 
> ...


You should try the Blueberry pod as well then @Silver For me, the Blueberry pod gave the biggest throat hit. I haven't tried the Mango Ice yet but so far from all was the blueberry. Even the 20ml Twisp juices...the blueberry 18mg for me felt much stronger with bigger throat hit than other twisp 18mg juices!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP (16/1/19)

@Silver I agree with you fully. Its a great vape. Looking forward to the Rebel Ice pods to come out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (16/1/19)

Think it's time I do a follow up video on the Cue  (original video up to 9.7k views  , which tells me people really want to quit the stinkies) , been using it on and off and had similar experiences with leaky pods etc. Even had a sealed pod leak on me , granted was one of the older versions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/1/19)

Catching up on some reading while having a few puffs on the *Twisp Cue* with the *Mango Ice* pod






Been using it a bit more the past two days and just wanted to add some further comments.

Flavour is good for something this size and weight. And I like the Mango Ice. Throat hit is still there!
I am enjoying this more the more I use it. I guess the Mango Ice being new has gotten me into it again.

So nice and quiet. And uber stealthy.

No leaks so far or juice in the mouth. I'm probably about a third of the way through this pod.

When I see the Rebel Ice I definitely will try it. If I like it and it has the same throat hit as Mango Ice then I can see myself using this even more.

I would just get another Cue to have a second fully charged battery and stock up on a few pods.

Such a lovely device. Am glad the Mango Ice got it going again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

